# Should I use a blanket for quilt batting?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a ton of crazy patch square quilt tops I want to finish, but with ties instead of quilting. I'm thinking blankets would be more stable for the batting, but is there something I'm overlooking?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All I know is in my family they'd use some old army blankets as the "batting" on some quilts that my grandma made. Just the top, blanket, and a pretty sheet for backing. Then sewed the edges and tied it with small bits of yarn. Wore like steel for years. I think I have one that I need to repair the design part a bit, but the rest is stable.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, you can use blankets depending on how heavy you wish the quilt to be. However, batting is quite stable and will hold up well with tying. Battings have changed significantly over the last 15 years andd will do just fine with tying.

Tying with a blanket may be a challenge on your thread/yarn & your hands, too.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Around Y2K, I bought some inexpensive acrylic blankets at Kmart to have on hand for emergency prep for company. I ended up making camper quilts for DH and me. I used 2 yd of print for the top and 2 yd of solid for the back. (maybe a little longer for DH) 

One of the blankets cut in half made a double layer batt for each quilt. I hand tied them. They are a little stiff, but warm and comfortable. They were nice when we car camped or took them along on a marathon, cross country trip in the winter. 

Each quilt is about 6 ft x 45". They work ok for a twin bed unless you have a super tall person.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I've made some both ways. The ones with blankets are heavy. We like heavy blankets at night so this works good for us. Our house is cold at night in winter so instead of piling up 3-4 blankets the kids can get a blanket and a quilt. The ones with batting are better as couch quilts here. Course youngest ds drags his heavy quilt all over with him. Oh and I machine quilted the ones with blankets. It was a workout though.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks you guys, I'm gonna give it a try! Some of our old blankets have gotten so raggedy it'll be getting two birds with one stone.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I use old blankets all the time. I hate throwing them away so this gives them new life.  I also watch after Christmas for when they have the polar fleece throws discounted for $5 at Walmart and grab a few. They make good battings in your quilt also.


----------

